# taking the leap...



## sstorm7 (Nov 15, 2000)

After thinking about it for several months, I've decided to order the tapes. I kept putting it off, waiting to see what happens with Zelnorm, but now that it's available in Mexico, I've actually decided to try the tapes first. They don't seem so expensive compared to air fare and $22 for a 5 day supply. A couple questions (please forgive me if they've been asked already): how much time each day is required? And how are they delivered (in the US)? I'm trying to figure out if they'll show up in my mailbox, or if I'll have to sign for them. Thanks,Susan


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Susan, Hi! Glad you are going to give it a try. The tapes usually take no longer than 30-35 minutes I think. I listened right before I was going to sleep at night because that was the time of day when I would be interrupted the least. I live in the US as well and they came thru the mail. Arrived on my doorstep cause they didn't fit in the box, plus I gotta a nice mailcarrier.







I would imagine they would leave it at the base of the mail box if they don't fit. I didn't have to sign for them. Wishing you much success & welcome







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Susan, I don't thing you will be disappointed you are gonna try this and actually it is a good thing to do before you try the zelnorm when you do.It takes a half hour a day for a hundred days with the tapes and they come in the normal mail so you know.Susan, let us know if you have any more questions or we can help in anyway. I do recomend you read the forum here and learn about it as much as you can, as that can help the treatment.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2001)

Hi All,Susan good to hear you taking the first step, as you know we support sufferers best we can here







BQ, back to you shortly







Best RegardsMike


----------

